# Dan Duchaine “Underground Steroid Handbook”



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

hi

i have just found out about this and am really interested in it but can seem to find a copy online..

does anyone have an electronic version or link to where it could be downloaded, it would be highly appreciated.

thank you

(reps to any1 that can help  )


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If it was easy to find it wouldn't be known as "underground" :lol:


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

lol thought its worth the try, i mean someone will have found it?..........

please pm me if you have it , i will be forever grateful


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Like a Boss said:


> lol thought its worth the try, i mean someone will have found it?..........
> 
> please pm me if you have it , i will be forever grateful


I'm pretty sure ausbuilt has posted links to it before now, could be wrong though mate!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I've not tried the download yet so could be bunk but found it here.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I had this ,also the two underground handbooks-photocopies before it,may be in loft?Now i need to look!

If memory serves some interesting faxes from pros too! :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> I've not tried the download yet so could be bunk but found it here.


You can't download it from that site mate


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

expletive said:


> You can't download it from that site mate


Oops. I didn't even try it tbh, I can't find a copy. Would be interested myself if someone can find one.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

aye, definately sound intersting, pm`d aus he said it usedd to be on megaupload, hopefully someone downloaded a copy before the site got taken down..?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I had this ,also the two underground handbooks-photocopies before it,may be in loft?Now i need to look!
> 
> If memory serves some interesting faxes from pros too! :thumb:


please could you check, that would be great of you... thanks


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's your email?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Like a Boss said:


> please could you check, that would be great of you... thanks


Will be a few weeks yet as bloody leg was broke 7 weeks back and i dare not!pm me if no luck though and i will be happy to copy etc


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ok guys ojay DOES NOT have it, so the quest continues.......


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Like a Boss said:


> ok guys ojay DOES NOT have it, so the quest continues.......


LOL

why the hell did he want your mail then bro :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> LOL
> 
> why the hell did he want your mail then bro :lol:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^x2


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Heheh


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> LOL
> 
> why the hell did he want your mail then bro :lol:


cnut sent me naked pics...

lol haha nay, he made a mistake and thought he had it but he didnt


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You weren't supposed to tell everyone they'll all want them


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Ausbuilt gave a link to Dan Duchaines Millitant weight loss book, he may also have a link to the the book you want.


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a copy of this at home. I can scan it this evening if you like.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ash78 said:


> I have a copy of this at home. I can scan it this evening if you like.


I'd love a copy of this mate.


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I'd love a copy of this mate.


Ok mate. I'll dig it out this evening and scan a copy.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I have the Underground Body Opus weight loss and recomp one. Saved as a doc not sure how to put it as a link on here though.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

PM me email address' if you want a copy


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ash78 and hendrix you are both stars, ill pm you my email now.... btw hendrix, ive been meaning to say this for a while `your profile pic makes me hard` lol hahaha


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

If anyone's interested, I've uploaded the Underground Steroid Handbook 2 here:

https://rapidshare.com/files/1769004224/USH2.pdf

Files a bit big after scanning in. Couple of pages also messed up but couldn't be arsed rescanning


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

bro ive tried downloading it and its not working lol...

Is this the underground steroid handbook...



Ash78 said:


> If anyone's interested, I've uploaded the Underground Steroid Handbook 2 here:
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/1769004224/USH2.pdf
> 
> Files a bit big after scanning in. Couple of pages also messed up but couldn't be arsed rescanning


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Underground steroid handbook 2 mate. Just clicked the link and seems to work for me. What happens when you click it?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ash78 said:


> Underground steroid handbook 2 mate. Just clicked the link and seems to work for me. What happens when you click it?


Works fine,cheers


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Cheers!


----------



## goinhard (Jan 11, 2013)

MonstaMuscle said:


> bro ive tried downloading it and its not working lol...
> 
> Is this the underground steroid handbook...


Hi, I a, interested in this book. Can you re upload it or pm it to me?

Thanks!


----------



## Yowgelad (Jan 20, 2013)

Not sure if you ever found this mate but here's alink that might interest you.

Cheers

http://ebookbrowse.com/underground-steroid-handbook-1982-pdf-d279939892

Yowge !


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I'd love a copy of this mate.


Here you go mate. http://www.anasci.org/ebooks/USH%20II.pdf


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Here you go mate. http://www.anasci.org/ebooks/USH%20II.pdf


Nice one mate.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Hendrix said:


> PM me email address' if you want a copy


Done


----------

